# CMA Astoria AL2 Dual Fuel Lever Espresso Machine - what is it worth?



## VWCafe (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello guys and gals.

I need to sell my Dual Fuel (LPG and 230v single phase elec) Astoria lever machine on fleabay. Anyone have a clue as to how much I should be asking for it? I have put a buy it now price of £1395 but do not know if it is worth more or less.



















Best wishes.


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

I guess it depends on condition. I recently paid about £450 for a single group full-auto CMA in not fantastic condition not so long ago, so £1395 seems about right to me for a 2-group LPG machine in good nick, possibly a bit more if the LPG is sought after.

Colin


----------

